# avatar



## tigerclaw50 (Mar 20, 2007)

How do you post an avatar. Whenever I click it it only gives me then option of not using one. How do I change this?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tigerclaw50 said:


> How do you post an avatar. Whenever I click it it only gives me then option of not using one. How do I change this?


Try it now... according to your user account, you didn't confirm your membership via the e-mail that was sent to you. When this happens, restrictions are in place to stop spammers.


----------

